# Halifax being touted as the 'Shoreditch of the north'



## editor (Feb 19, 2018)

Complete bollocks, of course. 

Halifax burgeons with new 'Shoreditch of the north' tagline


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Complete bollocks, of course.
> 
> Halifax burgeons with new 'Shoreditch of the north' tagline


guardian shit thread >>>


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 19, 2018)

Havent been to Shoreditch for about twenty years but I used to stop off at Halifax every now and again when on the train and have had some great beer there.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 19, 2018)

The Hebden Bridge influence no doubt.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 19, 2018)

Peak Guardian this, with some Daily Mail house price citation to boot. Hateful.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 19, 2018)

last of the summer craft IPA


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Havent been to Shoreditch for about twenty years but I used to stop off at Halifax every now and again when on the train and have had some great beer there.


shoreditch has gone all shit, you needn't bother with it again


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2018)

Halifax is shit. I don't know anyone who's even considered moving there from Leeds. Absolute bullshit.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2018)

Also, the quote about house prices is bullshit as well. It just so happens I was looking at what £120k gets you in Leeds only last week, and you can get a 2 bedroom house, no bother.

It will be smaller/shitter than the house in Halifax, true, but that's what living in a shit place does to house prices.

Move to Burnley, Middlesbrough, etc and you'll get even more for your money


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 19, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Halifax is shit. I don't know anyone who's even considered moving there from Leeds. Absolute bullshit.


Yeah I'd have agreed with you about a year ago. But there is no denying it does seem to have turned a huge corner since the reopening of the Piece Hall and the Square Chapel Arts Centre. It is suddenly worth going to Halifax. I had no idea about these new venues / bands etc, and calling it Shoreditch is a tad OTT but it does have the feel of a place on the up.


----------



## gosub (Feb 19, 2018)

thanks for the warning


----------



## rekil (Feb 19, 2018)

Booji Boys are from Halifax. 

Booji Boys: Weekend Rocker Album Review | Pitchfork


----------



## Shirl (Feb 21, 2018)

I went to see our very own sojourner perform in a pub/bar in Halifax last year. I was surprised by how good the bar was and also by the people in there, nothing like the Halifax people who come to Hebden Bridge on a pub crawl on Friday nights.
Since then I've heard about a lot of good bars in Halifax and people love the Square Chapel now. Not sure about the Piece Hall though, fabulous building but it still seems a bit soulless.
I still wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## Tom A (Feb 24, 2018)

Meanwhile, Uppermill, in Saddleworth is apparently becoming "Chorlton-in-the-moors"

The picturesque village which is becoming home to the hillside hipsters


----------

